# MELBOURNE MULLOWAY MENAGERIE ATTEMPT MK11



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Time for another whack at the illusive Melbourne Mulloway on the Yarra next Saturday 14th afternoon/ night. A launch from either of Mushi's 2 spots under the Bolte Bridge would fit the bill as they're only 50 metres apart on the water. Will be bringing big fresh squid baits, plenty of lures and looking to catch liveys as well.Any takers for a fun and hopefully successful night on the Yarra??? Steve.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Steve i could be in for another go at these bastard Mulloway :? Hopfully well have better luck this time  Ill have to check my roster at work and check with boss at home  but should be all good. 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sat is out for me gents, bring one biggun home though


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Steve cant make Saturday night  but will be going to Kirks Point, Havent been there for a while, anyone interested more than welcom i have put the location in the Fishing Diary


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Might be up for it Steve. Got a hockey game on during the arvo, but could get down there slightly before 5pm. I'll shoot you a message for your phone # too.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to hear Mushi. Was beginning to feel like a lonely night on the river. I'll be heading down fairly early just to get some fresh Calamari squids from the Vic market. Will get plenty to share.  Am going to slap a whole one on the downrigger and troll it slowly up and down the river 2 feet off the bottom. Just see if the Jewies can resist it. Am happy to hear from anyone if this is not a worthwhile plan. I've got a few more, down to about "D".Just hoping one will do the trick. Steve.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Steve, I reckon your plan sounds like a fine one - I have heard of others successfully trolling live mullet along the edges of the shipping channel in the yarra, using a downrigger to achieve the required depth. They did this using stinkboats though, so they're lesser men :lol:

Best of luck, a yarra jewie from a yak would be a trophy indeed! 8)


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds good mate  Rudy @ Complete Angler on Flinders Lane was an absolute wealth of information when I first became interested in targetting them in the Yarra/Docklands earlier this year. He couldn't think of a better way to target them than from a yak, especially slowly paddling around a livey. A couple of things that stuck in my head were to concentrate on the edges of shallows, that drop off into deeper water (ie such as Squidder mentioned). Also, when trolling around a light source, slow down as your bait/lure is moving through as they obviously might be lurking on the edge of the lit up water. The fresh squid and livies sound like a good plan. I think i'll also have a crack at towing around a big old HB, and maybe lob some chubby plastics around the shallows. I reckon i'll check out the south side of the Yarra too, roughly where i marked the mullet in that map from the previous trip - it's got shallows, a drop off and structure.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like some top tips to snag a Mulloway. Just shows the value of a great forum. You can come away empty handed from a fishing trip, and pick up heaps of new ideas from forum mates and get out there armed with a whole new plan and try again....and again...and again   Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Steve. You are a keen man to head out at night during the middle of winter with possible showers forecast.

I will probably hit Sunnyside tomorrow morning but I will be checking the BoM Radar first to ensure there is no hint of a shower around.

Regards
Grant


----------

